# Dog Lost needs Medicine



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

We are not getting enough share.s to find megan. She needs daily medication or she will become seriously ill and in a lot of pain. She went missing from Wilsden in Bradford a week today. If you know where she is you might have even bought her in good faith not knowing she is lost/ stolen please contact me on 07729444529 thankyou... PLEASE SHARE to every site you are on REWARD for megans safe return


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope you find her,i have shared several times on facebook, and my neices who live in Brighouse have too i think, if not i will ask them to


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Any help thanks


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you on twitter?
Huge dog community on there.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

No am not only just getting to grips with Laptop but will look into it thanks


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear Megan is still missing - I have just shared on facebook.
It was shared by 'Murphy's Army' so that will reach a lot of people.
I know you probably would already have done it, but door drops, flyers, posters, vets, local paper/radio. Try and keep her in peoples minds. Thinking of you, hope she is back home soon x


----------

